#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday

## nitika.arora

*Australia*

Australia is a large country, similar in size to the entire USA. While the inland or Red Centre is mostly desert, there are many amazing experiences and places to go in the vast inland of Australia. Our coastal stretches and hinterlands are wildly diversified and we also have Rainforests, the best beaches on the planet, the Great Barrier Reef and Ningaloo Reef in Western Australia. There are just so many places to go that we can't put them all here, but we can certainly reccommend a number of the best places to go on your travels.

*Where to Stay*

Australia has many accommodation options for your travels, be they for business or pleasure.

You can choose from the most opulent 5 star hotels with amazing views, services and locations, to back packing hostels, caravan parks, farm stays, camp grounds or more modest hotels and serviced apartments. Bed and breakfast is a common option throughout Australia and offers a fabulous opportunity to mix a little luxury with meeting some of our local people.

It isn't just the type of accommodation you choose, the location makes all the difference. So here you will find many different styles of accommodation spread across a wide range of our best locations.

*What to TASTE*

Food & wine

Food and Wine Australia is a Foodie paradise.

Australia is blessed with wonderful fresh produce and the world's finest wines. No matter where you are in this great country, every region has its speciality and you can be sure it is fabulous. From fresh seafood to crispy apples and garden salads, beef and chicken and game varieties there is something for all tastes.

Wash it down with spectacular red & white wines and finish up with a cheese platter..

*Ways to TRAVEL*

There are many ways you can travel around Australia.

There are airlines, trains, buses, motor homes, hire cars and  ferries.

There is one mode of travel that will suit your budget and timetable so investigate the options and you will find that getting around this huge country is easy and affordable.





  Similar Threads: Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------

